# Special Edition guitars



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you have any special edition guitars? I am not talking about home assembly projects, wild mod projects or straight-ahead reissues (not that they don't have their own appeal). I am talking about something different that was retailed. You know, use your brain and your discretion. 

The SG thread was the hint for this one as someone posted a nice Gibson Guitar Of The Week in it. That got me thinking about those guitars from 2007. 

Here is my 2007 Gibson Guitar Of The Week #20:

Les Paul Studio 
























*BODY*
Body Species: Mahogany
Top Species: Carved maple top
Back Species: Mahogany
*NECK*
Species: Mahogany
Profile: '59 Les Paul Rounded
Nut Width: 111/16"
Neck Joint Location: 16
*FINGERBOARD*
Species: Ebony
Scale Length: 24 3/4"
Number of Frets: 22
Inlays: Pearl trapezoid
Fingerboard Binding: White
*HARDWARE*
Plating Finish: Black Chrome
Tailpiece: Stopbar
Bridge: Tune-o-matic
Knobs: Black Speed
Machine Heads (Tuners): Grover kidneys
*ELECTRONICS *
Neck Pickup: EMG Model 85
Bridge Pickup: EMG Model 81
Controls: Two volume, two tone, three-way switch 

Studios aren't known for having binding and Gibson doesn't typically use EMG pickups. The Satin black is used a little more now in their less expensive models but it was very rare at the time that this was released. Only 400 made. 

This one isn't really much to look at unless you like Mad Max or the gothic sort of thing (or METAL \m/ ) but there are likely many special editions out there which have a lot of visual appeal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My prs artist V is 1/100 in it's finish, and I think less than 1000 were made? Does it count?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Budda said:


> My prs artist V is 1/100 in it's finish, and I think less than 1000 were made? Does it count?


Give 'er!

Sounds 'special'!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

2007 PRS McCarty "McKorina". Apparently only 500 were manufactured with a Brazilian rosewood fretboard this being one of them..


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

My special edition guitars are both Gibsons. 

The first one is a 2012 Les Paul Traditional faded that I bought from DrHook. Apparently 200 or so were made and sent to Sam Ash and L&M.









My second one is a Gibson Custom Shop Limited Northern Edition J-45. Only 68 of these were made and it's different than your usual J-45 as it has an Adirondack Spruce top and Brazilian Rosewood back and sides. I can't seem to put this guitar down - she's the best playing / sounding acoustic I've ever played.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I have one of the L&M limited Les Paul Traditionals (apparently the jury is out as to whether there were 200 or 300)









In the past, I have had the first run "Dargie Delights" from Ernie Ball, one an Albert Lee (one of three in this configuration) and one a Silhouette (one of four in this configuration). Both of these are, sadly, elsewhere now...


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

John, the majority of posts I've read about that Les Paul say 200 but some say approximately 300. I chose to go with 200, just because it sounds better.  For all I know, there's 5000 of them out there and I would be none the wiser.

Wow! That Albert Lee is AMAZING!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

You and me both, Tony.

Yep, the AL was really nice, but I just didn't like the RW board...oh well...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

This is my Gibson Northern Jumbo from their Montana Custom Shop. It is signed by Ren Ferguson. He didn't build these (or any) guitars from A to Z but he chose the woods, supervised the build and did the final quality control. (I chose to hide the serial number in the second picture)

_The Northern Jumbo is a stunning guitar, both sonically and visually. This unique instrument is easily identified by an engraved truss rod cover carrying the model name, a unique Firestripe pickguard and discrete maple leaf ‘Limited Edition’ decal on the back of the headstock. Designed to be highly collectable, each Northern Jumbo will be shipped with a Certificate of Authenticity from Gibson's Acoustic Division and every instrument includes an interior label signed by master luthier Ren Ferguson. _

_The Northern Jumbo is made with a solid Sitka spruce top, mahogany neck, back and sides and a rosewood fingerboard. Mother of Pearl parallelogram inlays and traditional binding on the neck and body complete the look of this beautiful instrument. Built as a players' guitar, the Northern Jumbo also features nickel Grover Rotomatic machine heads and an L.R. Baggs pickup system. The Northern Jumbo acoustic guitar is handcrafted at the Gibson Acoustic factory in Bozeman, Montana, and is limited to 65 maximum piece run worldwide._


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpyoldman said:


> I have one of the L&M limited Les Paul Traditionals (apparently the jury is out as to whether there were 200 or 300)
> 
> View attachment 12536
> 
> ...


Wicked color!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Would I ever like experience that........How wide is the nut? 



TWRC said:


> My second one is a Gibson Custom Shop Limited Northern Edition J-45. Only 68 of these were made and it's different than your usual J-45 as it has an Adirondack Spruce top and Brazilian Rosewood back and sides. I can't seem to put this guitar down - she's the best playing / sounding acoustic I've ever played.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

pattste said:


> This is my Gibson Northern Jumbo from their Montana Custom Shop. It is signed by Ren Ferguson. He didn't build these (or any) guitars from A to Z but he chose the woods, supervised the build and did the final quality control. (I chose to hide the serial number in the second picture)
> 
> _The Northern Jumbo is a stunning guitar, both sonically and visually. This unique instrument is easily identified by an engraved truss rod cover carrying the model name, a unique Firestripe pickguard and discrete maple leaf ‘Limited Edition’ decal on the back of the headstock. Designed to be highly collectable, each Northern Jumbo will be shipped with a Certificate of Authenticity from Gibson's Acoustic Division and every instrument includes an interior label signed by master luthier Ren Ferguson. _
> 
> _The Northern Jumbo is made with a solid Sitka spruce top, mahogany neck, back and sides and a rosewood fingerboard. Mother of Pearl parallelogram inlays and traditional binding on the neck and body complete the look of this beautiful instrument. Built as a players' guitar, the Northern Jumbo also features nickel Grover Rotomatic machine heads and an L.R. Baggs pickup system. The Northern Jumbo acoustic guitar is handcrafted at the Gibson Acoustic factory in Bozeman, Montana, and is limited to 65 maximum piece run worldwide._


 Very nice. Did I say, very nice?!!

- - - Updated - - -



grumpyoldman said:


> I have one of the L&M limited Les Paul Traditionals (apparently the jury is out as to whether there were 200 or 300)
> 
> View attachment 12536


If that is not a one piece top, it is excellently matched.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

My GOTW from 2008, week 14


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2015)

'10 Fender Ivory. Ebony/Ivory FSR (factory special release) series 
Strats (150 of each colour). Pups were swapped out for SD hotrails.










Here's a shot of it with (forum member) Roryfan playing it at the Riff Wrath Jam.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> If that is not a one piece top, it is excellently matched.


Not a single piece, perhaps this angle shows it better...









It is a very "neat" join, but definitely two pieces. It's one of those odd things where the naked eye can easily discern the line, but the camera just can't seem to capture it.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

these are gorgeous!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Here's my MotorAve Motovox. It was part of a limited edition of 6 guitars offered through the infamous Fatsound Guitars a few years back. On the surface, it appears to be a Mosrite/Univox Hi Flyer clone, but in reality is a killer SG special in disguise.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Scottone said:


> Here's my MotorAve Motovox. It was part of a limited edition of 6 guitars offered through the infamous Fatsound Guitars a few years back. On the surface, it appears to be a Mosrite/Univox Hi Flyer clone, but in reality is a killer SG special in disguise.


Well, that is certainly an interesting guitar....


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a 1.725" width nut. Just right if you ask me. 



shoretyus said:


> Would I ever like experience that........How wide is the nut?


----------



## Dr.StringBender (Mar 1, 2014)

grumpyoldman said:


> I have one of the L&M limited Les Paul Traditionals (apparently the jury is out as to whether there were 200 or 300)
> 
> View attachment 12536
> 
> ...


Those Alvin Lee's are killer! Funky as they wanna be. I tried one and couldn't put it down. Should have bought it. It felt great. I have "non buyers" regret?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I've posted pix of this one in the past. It's still a beauty.
20th Anniversary Heritage H150, 20th produced.
Unlike some other 20th's from Heritage, this one was actually made in their 20th year, 2005. An exceptionally nice guitar in all respects.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got a J45 Northern ( 2014) and a Fender 60th anniversary Comemerative Strat


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Pardon the quick and ugly cell-phone pic....









Standing from left to right....

1997 Les Paul Studio carved top doublecut two octave neck - 22 fret version was also available
1997 Les Paul Studio carved top doublecut two octave neck sunburst, modified with gold hardware and schaller bridge
1978 Les Paul Artisan walnut finish
2012 Les Paul Traditional faded...this is my third...Tony got the nicest top (my first)
1974 Les Paul Custom 20th anniversary, Gruhns guitar book lists only black or white models ...but a few tobacco burst ones made it out the door including this one.
2014 Les Paul Standard Lite plain top burst - apparently only 200 made
2014 Les Paul Custom Lite White - there were 1500 black ones and far fewer white ones
2014 Les Paul Custom Lite Black
Laying down... a pair of Fender FSR Black Paisleys...Strat and Tele

I have a few others including the 50th anniv gold Firebird but I ran out of couch


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Forgot this one which is pretty cool

Guitar of the week 2008 Gibson Flying V Brimstone - gold frets and alternate logo - emg pickups are mods


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My 2012 Faded Honeyburst Les Paul Traditional, I heard one of 200 or 300 as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

my word...the Custom Lite came in White?!? well..poor house...we may meet again!



DrHook said:


> Pardon the quick and ugly cell-phone pic....
> 
> View attachment 12564
> 
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DrHook said:


> Pardon the quick and ugly cell-phone pic....
> 
> View attachment 12564
> 
> ...


Dr., you obviously need to ship me a few of your guitars or get a longer couch.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Hmmm Lots of Gibson around here... mine is a bit different :smile-new: This is a Fender American Standard Hand Stained Ash Stratocaster HSH Red Wine. I think 250 of these were made.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Love that strat - but it needs the sticker off and some play wear!


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Old picture when received... At the luthier to set it up properly.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Add a 'like' from me for every picture posted. Great stuff guys.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

blueshores_guy said:


> I've posted pix of this one in the past. It's still a beauty.
> 20th Anniversary Heritage H150, 20th produced.
> Unlike some other 20th's from Heritage, this one was actually made in their 20th year, 2005. An exceptionally nice guitar in all respects.


That is one sexy guitar!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't own this one but was considering this and the 5th Avenue or the Ibanez AF-95. The 5th Avenue won out but this Godin 40th Anniversary Acousticaster is a very nice guitar with nice specs. It has a chambered body and has either a maple or rosewood fretboard and a Koa top.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Weird that that white custom doesnt have the diamond inlay...was that part of being low numbered build u think?



DrHook said:


> Pardon the quick and ugly cell-phone pic....
> 
> View attachment 12564
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> Weird that that white custom doesnt have the diamond inlay...was that part of being low numbered build u think?


diamond, fleur des lis, model name or blank.
it must be a yearly thing.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have one to add, 
1998 G&L ASAT Jr., number 10 of 250 made.
(Mostly) Hollow mahogany body, mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard.
T.O.M. style bridge and tailpiece.
I bought it new and though I have sold and traded many guitars over the last 15 years,
this one has never been near the trade table.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That is one good lookin' ASAT. No wonder it's never been near the trade table. I'm guessing in sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a manufactures marketing ploy. I have a limited edition 2003 Squier Strat with matching headstock.http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-fFV_h8vfs00/Ue1QREnZswI/AAAAAAAACU0/LLitwKidE0k/s1600/IMG_1779.JPG
Ltd Ed? Well, it's blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Here's my MotorAve Motovox. It was part of a limited edition of 6 guitars offered through the infamous Fatsound Guitars a few years back. On the surface, it appears to be a Mosrite/Univox Hi Flyer clone, but in reality is a killer SG special in disguise.



Awesome!!! Love these one!
Funky shape, simple design/layout = WIN!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GUInessTARS said:


> I have one to add,
> 1998 G&L ASAT Jr., number 10 of 250 made.
> (Mostly) Hollow mahogany body, mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard.
> T.O.M. style bridge and tailpiece.
> ...


There was an ASAT Classic that they did a small run of in about 2004 or 2005. It was almost the same color but it was $1850.00 plus tax. I never got it but I regretted it many times afterward.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

A mate just bought one of these over the weekend: http://intl.fender.com/en-CA/guitar...-bound-rosewood-fingerboard-sonic-blue/#specs










That bound fretboard.... ohhhhh, I think I may have had a small "crisis". 

On my previous attempts, I haven't enjoyed a strat, but I think I'll have to try again.

Neil


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Fender calls that "channel bound", in which the maple neck is routed with a channel to fit the rosewood into.

So, the maple left surrounding the rosewood appears as binding.
Pretty slick, looks killer. That guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Option1 said:


> A mate just bought one of these over the weekend: http://intl.fender.com/en-CA/guitar...-bound-rosewood-fingerboard-sonic-blue/#specs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what Sulphur is saying about the neck. That is nicely done.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Or birdeyes maple fretboard within rosewood neck.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

My Sparrow Big Daddy is the only one of its kind with P90s. Sparrow's not major brand, with low production numbers to begin with, that's now defunct. Does that still count?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This was a special run by Godin, the A10. It has ten strings with the high E and B strings triple strung. 


A10 [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE][/FONT]A unique, 10-string, electrc-acoustic instrument, where the top two strings are tripled, giving the player a natural chorus effect.​

Specs
Mahogany neck
Richlite® Fingerboard
16" fingerboard radius
25 1/2" Scale
1.9" nut width
Chambered Silver Leaf Maple body (Black HG) & Mahogany body (Natural SG).
Solid Cedar Top.
Custom RMC electronics with 13-pin connector for direct control of Roland GR Series and Axon AX100 guitar synths. .
Natural Semi-Gloss & Black High-Gloss.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a very rare Fender Telesonic. Chambered mahogany body with Gibson scale and "Les Paul" like electronics. This one has been modified with Lollar Imperials. The originals had D'armond pickups. The pick guard has also been customized.


----------

